# 07-04-2019, BBWR- Report



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Didn't feel like feeding the rays and crabs with cut bait, so I decided to target the pomps and sea mullets today. Can't complain with the results. The sea mullet were very abundant, threw back many as I did want to have to clean them all. So, if your just looking for some fish to fry just hit the beach with some fresh bait.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice pomps, shrimp or flea?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice work and thanks for the report.


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Benji- Fished with both fleas and shrimp. Fleas produced a little better for quality sized fish.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

nice pompano, I was out late in the evening but I didn't see anyone catching any. saw tons of croaker and small sea mullet being caught though. I see you managed a Spanish too, they were just too far out when I got there


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

That’s a really nice catch.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

You had a really good day, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*Wow*



Windjinx said:


> Didn't feel like feeding the rays and crabs with cut bait, so I decided to target the pomps and sea mullets today. Can't complain with the results. The sea mullet were very abundant, threw back many as I did want to have to clean them all. So, if your just looking for some fish to fry just hit the beach with some fresh bait.


Never saw so many pomps. About where did you catch them ? Back Bay beach ?? Great job.


----------

